# Who's the footballer then??



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Anyone know who the footballer is who is trying to stop the world from finding out that he is 'playing away'

M4TTC


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Don't think its Rio Ferdinand


----------



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

It was Micheal Owen. And its was reported over here in ireland. Ban was for UK press only!!


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

His Halo seems to be slipping.......


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

he's not married though is he?


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> It was Micheal Owen. And its was reported over here in ireland. Ban was for UK press only!!


It canâ€™t be! He canâ€™t score anything at the moment


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

;D Don't know how the slip of a lad has got time for women, the time he spends with the Bookmaker. Unless he's paying of his account in kindness... ;D ;D ;D

I reckon he has sold his soul for a pot of gold and the devil went down to Georgia ye ha...... ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Someone kindly fill me in


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Â Someone kindly fill me in Â


An unnamed premiership player has taken out an injunction to prevent a kiss and tell story from being published in the UK. The injunction only applies to UK press and hence the story naming the player has been published outside of the UK.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

so what online Irish newspaper can we read about it on??


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Its not online yet, they tried to post it up but ran out of stamps ;D


----------



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

Ran out of stamps 

Who says us Irish are thick--reminds me of a story...

Paddy Englishman, Paddy Irishman and Paddy Scotsman were in a desert and their car broke down. They decided to walk to the nearest town. It was really warm so Paddy English man said he would take the radiator water, Paddy Scotsman said that he would have the windscreen washer water and Paddy Irishman said he that he would take the door because if he got hot he could roll down the window.

and i bet he drove a TT so the windows would drop by themselves ;D ;D

irish and proud I will toast you all on St Pats day


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

It is M Owen and it about an 'alledged' affair with a lifelong friend of another Liverpool player. Allegedly it was last year and ended when his gf got knocked up. The 'mistress' wasnt happy and went to the papers. St Mike took out injunction but all will come out in wash.

I was surprised it was him as he's not been able to hit a cows arse with a banjo lately. Unless Barthez is in the nets ;D ;D ;D

Carlos...couldnt be Rio. He is too busy strutting around, looking good and being a Â£30m Big Time Charlie.


----------

